# Bakers?



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

About a year ago I became so disgusted with the quality of bread available in our local stores that I taught myself how to bake. After much experimentation I have the process down fairly well and make three different batches every week.

Bagels for my wife's breakfast.








Sandwich rolls for my lunch.








French bread for dinner.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Those look good!https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, they look pretty good.

I wouldn't call myself a baker, but I do bake from time to time...I have a pretty good chocolate chip cookie recipe. It's a modified version of the Nestlé Tollhouse recipe. I also made scones recently, they were very well received, too.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> About a year ago I became so disgusted with the quality of bread available in our local stores that I taught myself how to bake. After much experimentation I have the process down fairly well and make three different batches every week.


I started baking bread 8 years ago for the same reason. I don't do it as much now, since I tend to gain weight like crazy when there's fresh baguette on the counter all the time. I did convert my outdoor propane grill into a fantastic brick oven hearth that makes amazing pizza (and anything else that benefits from a brick oven).

Your results look great! Egg white wash on the French bread?


----------

